# Chicago Cleaver Chaos



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

It seems that the culinary world is not immune from new security restrictions at airports. In Chicago a 76 year old chef ran afoul of airtight airport security..


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Chicago was also the airport where they caught the guy with a stun gun and some knives (I think it was knives) after the guy got thru the regular security screening. They caught him thru a random bag check at the boarding gate!

If you've never flown thru O'Hare it is a very busy airport and I'm can't imagine controling all the possible ways there could be a security leak. I can't say anything about the inside security but I did want to mention this, incase you think there totally sleeping on the job...

The only positive thing I can tell you from experience is about my husband working there. The construction company he works for got a contract to build a bridge/runway there. This was last year and even at that time the restrictions and security on the grounds was extremely tight! The only construction guys allowed to enter the grounds had photo id's and they had to undergo FBI checks before they provided them with passes. No one could come or go freely even with those passes. Everything was regulated/supervised. The city of Chicago also has been doing FBI checks and issuing photo id passes on other sensitive construction projects (for years). So they do try.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Having gone out with a woman that lives in Lincoln Park, I am all too familiar with O'Hare  I know they try at airports. It seems as though Argenbright, the security company, may need to try a little harder.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

And yet little ol' harmless me gets singled out and had my hand carry luggage dumped out and searched at O'Hare recently. I wasn't really singled out; the gate agent chose a random seat assignment on the flight. She picked the least likely one (me!) to have any sort of contraband though since I started my flight in Manila where EVERYONE had their hand carry dumped out and searched. Then, it got checked again in Detroit. When I got to O'Hare, I had to claim my luggage then check in for another flight. They actually x-rayed my checked luggage! I think it's great that the security measures were tighter but they should do a little profiling in terms of searching luggage or search everyone. Is a petite, very tired and sleepy girl carrying only a small messenger bag likely to be carrying weapons? I think not unless you count heavy, hardcover books such as Harry Potter: Goblet of Fire. I could probably knock someone out if I threw that at him/her, don't you think?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

They obviously didn't know that you were Theo's mom


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Profiling can be a pretty dicey issue. Just ask the New Jew Jersey State Police.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

You wouldn't want to know what happens to Athen's Airport...
They are scarred to death that a hi-jack may start from Athens.

My husband was travelling to NYork and they took him a pair of nail scissors althought he is an American citizen...
The best system in my opinion is in El Al the Israeli airlines. Armed soldiers are escorting every flight!
I have been using El Al because it was the only airline I trusted during the 80ies...

I think that all these are too much

Alfred Adler says that " The chief danger in life in to take too many precautions"


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

El Al has the best security in the World!

They should be used as model!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Risa the way I heard it you did fit the profile.... (except for your small stature and I'm sure you were freindly and cooperative)...seriously a suicide terrorist doesn't check baggage either (so they think at this time). No luggage IS a red flag.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The joy of airport security, I remember what I call "the midnight express" search. You may have nothing to hide but you'll shake when they're just waiting for you to undress...


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Another thing. Be prepared to be patted down. I only got patted down once for this recent trip. Everyone entering the departure gates in Manila gets manually patted down. I was told by some passengers who departed from San Francisco and Los Angeles that they were patted down at those airports also. For women travellers or perhaps Mr. Bond who may like to wear a kilt when he flies, wear pants when you travel. It's much less intrusive to you when they pat you down.


----------

